# For The Seafood Lover In You



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.xanga.com/item.aspx?tab=weblogs...p;uid=582047160


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh My







I love the music







it sounds lke a horror movie tune.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Who's bringing the drawn butter??


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Who's bringing the drawn butter??


You will need a semi truck load, too!

Map Guy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I almost forgot....hushpuppies too!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I almost forgot....hushpuppies too!


Barley Pop, too?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> I almost forgot....hushpuppies too!


Barley Pop, too?
[/quote]

That's a given....









Pop of choice....why Guinness of course.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a lot of crabs!

Can you imagine how many of those baby crabs don't make it back to the other side of the island?









I don't think I'd like to vist the island at that time of the year.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> That's a lot of crabs!
> 
> Can you imagine how many of those baby crabs don't make it back to the other side of the island?
> 
> ...


Really Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Think I'll pass on visiting during 'crab season'!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is the definition of "All You Can Eat"....


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Somebody start boiling the water, I'll get the salt and pliers!

Oh don't forget the garlic


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure is a crabby situation
Need a really big pot

Don


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmm ... with the out door cooktop... I've got 5 burners to cook those little guys on... oh yeah.. and crabcakes in the oven!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

That's incredible. They never mention eating them at all. It's gotta be like Forrest Gump only with crabs:

Crabs creole, crab mushrooms, crab soup, creamy crabs, boiled crabs, fried crabs, crabcakes.........


----------

